# A few Questions...... (FAO of Admin or Mod)



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all

A few questions about the site, but please dont shoot me down, im only asking 

1) If i become a member, does the forum open up more sections for me, or not?

2) I know we have regional reps, but why not have regional sections of the forum, so then everything from general chat, upcoming regional meets, best local bodyshops and parts and garages, and so on can be talked about?

3) If any positions with the club become available, do they get posted up or do certain people get approached?

Thanks very much for your time

Paul [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi Paul



Redscouse said:


> 1) If i become a member, does the forum open up more sections for me, or not?


Nope, the TTOC and TTF are two separate entities, so becoming a member of the TTOC doesn't give you anything 'extra' on the TTF. Everybody is treated as equal regardless of what club you join. 



Redscouse said:


> 2) I know we have regional reps, but why not have regional sections of the forum, so then everything from general chat, upcoming regional meets, best local bodyshops and parts and garages, and so on can be talked about?


The only real place where a 'region specific' forum may be beneficial, is for events, however there aren't enough regional based events taking place to warrant them each having their own dedicated forum, and the TT Events section seems to cateer for it well as it is. I hear what you are saying regarding garages etc, but people will, in general, travel to get good service, so a recommendation may get missed if it were in its own regional section.

Ultimately though i think it might dilute the general TT chat areas and may cause cliquey groups.



Redscouse said:


> 3) If any positions with the club become available, do they get posted up or do certain people get approached?


From past experience the TTOC do post up any new vacancies in the TTOC section. So keep an eye out. Saying that though I know they are always on the lookout for volunteers, so perhaps drop Nem (the Chairman) a PM if you are interested in helping out on something in particular.

HTH


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

kmpowell

thanks for answering my questions mate  appreciate your time :wink:


----------

